# Help with burn pile



## kcurbanloggers (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi guys. I am burning off a large brush pile today, but it is going very poorly. I am not new to burning, but for some reason this pile will not light. I’ve poured diesel on it and have used a few hay bales... nothing. The pile is pretty tightly stacked, but could be better. The wood is not super dry, but I haven’t had problems with wet wood before. It is a pretty dry day with wind speeds of about 7mph with gusts at 15mph. Am I missing anything? Any ideas on how to get this thing to catch? I am really stumped on this one — there just doesn’t seem to be any reason why It won’t go. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 3, 2018)

Dirt dont burn...

Get yerself a leaf blower toss half a straw bale in a hole, once straw is going well hit it with the blower until fire is on its own.

If yer blower has a throttle lock on it dont walk away fer long as the plastiq ends have a habbit of wandering off... leaving wisp of black smoke and funny smells


----------



## DieselDc (Mar 3, 2018)

From bad mpg to burning wood piles o my! This jumped on my pile of threads and I recognized your handle!

I’ve burned greens with success but to do so, I started with a pile of dried twigs and logs and let the wind take hold. Once it gets hot and heavy - throw on anything and it will burn. I wouldn’t waste diesel - I’m too cheap for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 3, 2018)

DONT DO THIS one old tire DONT DO THIS!


----------



## slowp (Mar 3, 2018)

How big a pile is it? Is it big stuff, small stuff, a mix of twigs, limbs and long butts?

If you Don't Do That make sure you remove the wires from the steel belts afterwards. 

The leaf blower method works well. A friend of mine has success with a propane blow torch thing that she lays alongside the pile and lets go for a few minutes or however long it takes to get the pile going. Once you get it going, be sure to chunk it--keep kind of repiling stuff that doesn't burn up. 

In the future, make sure you have the fines mixed in on the bottom part and cover at least a part of your pile so you'll have a dry core spot to ignite. Which brings to mind that you might already have that...fines under a chunk big enough to block the rain are often good spots to ignite. And remember that dirt does not burn. 

Other ways? Fusees (flares) napalm--not kidding, we used it. It was mixed up and put into plastic baggies, a drip torch, or kindling and firewood.

As I learned, while dumping 5 gallon buckets of alumigel (napalm) onto a green landing pile of old growth logging debris in the rain, if you have enough fuel, you can get it to burn. The fuels guy I was with also emptied his pickup tank of slash fuel on it and was doing the same the next day. He burned it, eventually.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 3, 2018)

Good advice here. Mostly. Don't burn a tire, please. You will be arrested and no I will not visit you in jail even though I like jail food.

No dirt, fluffy pile, napalm (Sure Gel), start on the upwind side, leaf blower, start with dry kindling. Try to cover any future piles with kraft paper or those $1.00 painter's tarp. Tuck the paper underneath and start there.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 3, 2018)

Fergot about the weed dragon... thanks miss P 

Werks skookum set it under a good spot and wait ten minutes then hit with leaf blower...


----------



## kcurbanloggers (Mar 3, 2018)

DieselDc said:


> From bad mpg to burning wood piles o my! This jumped on my pile of threads and I recognized your handle!
> 
> I’ve burned greens with success but to do so, I started with a pile of dried twigs and logs and let the wind take hold. Once it gets hot and heavy - throw on anything and it will burn. I wouldn’t waste diesel - I’m too cheap for that!
> 
> ...



Lol the bad mpg wastes enough diesel that I’ll hardly notice an extra ten gallons. Thanks for all the help. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcurbanloggers (Mar 3, 2018)

slowp said:


> How big a pile is it? Is it big stuff, small stuff, a mix of twigs, limbs and long butts?
> 
> If you Don't Do That make sure you remove the wires from the steel belts afterwards.
> 
> ...



Wow. How’d you make the napalm? Simple as styrofoam and gas or was it something more complicated? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 3, 2018)

Yep a Weed Dragon. I have mine in the truck for pile burning tomorrow.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 3, 2018)

kcurbanloggers said:


> Wow. How’d you make the napalm? Simple as styrofoam and gas or was it something more complicated?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just an educated guess...

Crush up the road flares add to gasoline.

Maybe add some diesel for a longer hotter burn

Or just crush up a pile of road flares poor dust into baggies light baggies should burn pretty hot like that


----------



## slowp (Mar 3, 2018)

I was not so unfortunate as to have to mix the napalm. Two other peons did that. I believe the chemicals came in a package and then gasoline was added and Tide? to make it gel. Then it was seal a mealed in a baggie. We filled up backpacks with baggies and went around from pile to pile lighting and tossing. That was in covered, dry eastside slash piles.


----------



## InfiniteJest (Mar 3, 2018)

Alumigel, used to get it from Plum Creek Timber...not sure where to get it anymore.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 3, 2018)

EZ-Fire gel from Terra Tech in Oregon. About 2oz powder to 1 gallon of gasoline. Google EZfire


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 3, 2018)

InfiniteJest said:


> Alumigel, used to get it from Plum Creek Timber...not sure where to get it anymore.



Alumagel is now sold under the EZFire name.
http://www.westernhelicopterservices.com/EZFire.html


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 4, 2018)

50:50 Diesel & sump oil mix in a plastic 5 litre oil container, drill a 1/8 " hole in the lid & you can squirt a few meters by just squeezing the container, light a small fire on the upwind side then squirt away gradually at the beginning then ramp up the quantity as the fuel gets on fire if your pile won't burn with that help it won't burn.
Thanski


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 4, 2018)

By sump oil do you mean used crankcase oil?


----------



## avason (Mar 4, 2018)

Just wanted to add some pics to the thread...mix works well. Had this going a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 5, 2018)

2dogs said:


> By sump oil do you mean used crankcase oil?


Yes
Thanski


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 5, 2018)

NO to burning used motor oil. This kind of advice, to violate federal law, is why I have Bwildered on my ignore list. Used motor oil MUST be disposed of properly (by returning oil to a collection point) and NEVER sprayed around the environment to save a few sheckles.

The same goes for burning tires! Patty I can't believe you would even mention picking out the steel belts. (Your punishment is to send me huckleberry cookies!)

There are legal, in certain circumstances, methods of getting your fire going. EZ-Fire gel as I mentioned above may be legal to use in your area. I think the faster the pile gets up to temperature and starts burning clean the better off but that is an uneducated guess.


----------



## kcurbanloggers (Mar 5, 2018)

2dogs said:


> NO to burning used motor oil. This kind of advice, to violate federal law, is why I have Bwildered on my ignore list. Used motor oil MUST be disposed of properly (by returning oil to a collection point) and NEVER sprayed around the environment to save a few sheckles.
> 
> The same goes for burning tires! Patty I can't believe you would even mention picking out the steel belts. (Your punishment is to send me huckleberry cookies!)
> 
> There are legal, in certain circumstances, methods of getting your fire going. EZ-Fire gel as I mentioned above may be legal to use in your area. I think the faster the pile gets up to temperature and starts burning clean the better off but that is an uneducated guess.



No worries. I’m keeping my distance from the motor oil and tires. As far as the EZ-Fire, it is wicked expensive — way to rich for my blood. For now I’m just going to let it sit for a few weeks and see if it dries out, after that I’ll hit it again with diesel and maybe gasoline. I’ll be sure to pac a leaf blower to get it cooking. I’ll do everything I can to stay away from pollutants... pls excuse my 7.3 diesel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 5, 2018)

It take less than 2oz per gallon. And its Napalm!

Stay safe.


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 6, 2018)

2dogs said:


> NO to burning used motor oil. This kind of advice, to violate federal law, is why I have Bwildered on my ignore list. Used motor oil MUST be disposed of properly (by returning oil to a collection point) and NEVER sprayed around the environment to save a few sheckles.
> 
> The same goes for burning tires! Patty I can't believe you would even mention picking out the steel belts. (Your punishment is to send me huckleberry cookies!)
> 
> There are legal, in certain circumstances, methods of getting your fire going. EZ-Fire gel as I mentioned above may be legal to use in your area. I think the faster the pile gets up to temperature and starts burning clean the better off but that is an uneducated guess.


People are burning used oil in motor vehicles by the millions of litres every day in just normal operation, let alone worn out engines, I liken the use of it to similar in way to mineral oil being used as chain lube for chainsaws, it is very low on the scale of incedence in the grand scheme of it all, AFAIK it's not illegal here.
Thanski


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2018)

2dogs said:


> NO to burning used motor oil. This kind of advice, to violate federal law, is why I have Bwildered on my ignore list. Used motor oil MUST be disposed of properly (by returning oil to a collection point) and NEVER sprayed around the environment to save a few sheckles.
> 
> The same goes for burning tires! Patty I can't believe you would even mention picking out the steel belts. (Your punishment is to send me huckleberry cookies!)
> 
> There are legal, in certain circumstances, methods of getting your fire going. EZ-Fire gel as I mentioned above may be legal to use in your area. I think the faster the pile gets up to temperature and starts burning clean the better off but that is an uneducated guess.



Dammit, I guess that means filling an old truck tire with 90wt drain oil and torching it isn't acceptable? Not even in Humboldt County? Dammit.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 6, 2018)

I kinda miss the thick voluptuous black clouds a proper tire fire would make. The bits of soot snowing down, the taste of sulfer and rotten eggs...


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2018)

Burning tires make good wind drift indicators. We used to burn them in the rice fields when we applied herbicide. A smoke wind drift indicator was specified in the chemical application permit.
If you did that now they'd probably shoot you.


----------



## DieselDc (Mar 6, 2018)

Bwildered said:


> People are burning used oil in motor vehicles by the millions of litres every day in just normal operation, let alone worn out engines, I liken the use of it to similar in way to mineral oil being used as chain lube for chainsaws, it is very low on the scale of incedence in the grand scheme of it all, AFAIK it's not illegal here.
> Thanski



He ignored you too - what a frakin snowflake hahaha. If that was the case all the sob on the powerstroke forums would be on my ignore list too (they are a bunch aholes and I wouldn’t have it any other way - it’s actually fun there messing around). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 6, 2018)

kcurbanloggers said:


> Hi guys. I am burning off a large brush pile today, but it is going very poorly. I am not new to burning, but for some reason this pile will not light. I’ve poured diesel on it and have used a few hay bales... nothing. The pile is pretty tightly stacked, but could be better. The wood is not super dry, but I haven’t had problems with wet wood before. It is a pretty dry day with wind speeds of about 7mph with gusts at 15mph. Am I missing anything? Any ideas on how to get this thing to catch? I am really stumped on this one — there just doesn’t seem to be any reason why It won’t go. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were you in the Boy Scouts? 
Go to the side of the pile that the prevailing wind's will blow heat through your pile and start a standard camp/bon fire as far into the pile as possible. Focus on that small fire,once it is thoroughly lit and making coals it should catch up on its own, if not, bring material from far side of pile and begin wrapping the fire with fuel.
You said it was packed pretty well, but anytime you are trying to start a fire, make sure that you cut the bulky pieces into less cumbersome pieces by trimming the nodes from each unwieldy limb.( Nodes, Internodal,may not be appropriate for tree application, just words I picked up in the early eighties from the Phototrons, and haven't been able to use it lately

No Tires were harmed in the making of this post!!!


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 6, 2018)

DieselDc said:


> He ignored you too - what a frakin snowflake hahaha. If that was the case all the sob on the powerstroke forums would be on my ignore list too (they are a bunch aholes and I wouldn’t have it any other way - it’s actually fun there messing around).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow 2 posts. You're off to a great start. I don't imagine you will be around long.


----------



## DieselDc (Mar 6, 2018)

2dogs said:


> Wow 2 posts. You're off to a great start. I don't imagine you will be around long.



Thanks ! Gotta start somewhere man. 7k+post [emoji122] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 6, 2018)

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> Were you in the Boy Scouts?
> Go to the side of the pile that the prevailing wind's will blow heat through your pile and start a standard camp/bon fire as far into the pile as possible. Focus on that small fire,once it is thoroughly lit and making coals it should catch up on its own, if not, bring material from far side of pile and begin wrapping the fire with fuel.
> You said it was packed pretty well, but anytime you are trying to start a fire, make sure that you cut the bulky pieces into less cumbersome pieces by trimming the nodes from each unwieldy limb.( Nodes, Internodal,may not be appropriate for tree application, just words I picked up in the early eighties from the Phototrons, and haven't been able to use it lately
> 
> No Tires were harmed in the making of this post!!!



I'm an adult leader and trainer in Boy Scouts.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 6, 2018)

DieselDc said:


> He ignored you too - what a frakin snowflake hahaha. If that was the case all the sob on the powerstroke forums would be on my ignore list too (they are a bunch aholes and I wouldn’t have it any other way - it’s actually fun there messing around).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang out awhile, you will find that some folks get ignored simply cause they are stupid and like to start ****, or try to tell loggers how to log... usually with poor or bad advice, or ask for advice don't listen get pissed when thier bs don't work and proceed to antagonize those that gave good advice...

Unless yer into being lied to talked **** about and trolled... then i suggest the 7.3 forum you mentionef or perhaps the firewood threads


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 6, 2018)

As for snow flakes... using some bs conservative insult on folks wiser then you shows your maturity.


----------



## DieselDc (Mar 6, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Hang out awhile, you will find that some folks get ignored simply cause they are stupid and like to start ****, or try to tell loggers how to log... usually with poor or bad advice, or ask for advice don't listen get pissed when thier bs don't work and proceed to antagonize those that gave good advice...
> 
> Unless yer into being lied to talked **** about and trolled... then i suggest the 7.3 forum you mentionef or perhaps the firewood threads



Thank you for your suggestions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DieselDc (Mar 6, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> As for snow flakes... using some bs conservative insult on folks wiser then you shows your maturity.



Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2018)

I have to mention that the body count is up to five in our mountains so far. The deaths can be blamed on snowflakes. 
When snowflakes accumulate on steep slopes, avalanches happen. One death occurred in our county two days ago.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Mar 6, 2018)

This is sure become an interesting thread.


----------



## Drptrch (Mar 6, 2018)

slowp said:


> I have to mention that the body count is up to five in our mountains so far. The deaths can be blamed on snowflakes.
> When snowflakes accumulate on steep slopes, avalanches happen. One death occurred in our county two days ago.



2 at Kirkwood In Tahoe 


Erik


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 6, 2018)

I didn't kill nobody!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2018)

2dogs said:


> I didn't kill nobody!



Not even a banana slug? Anybody that actually likes  brussels sprouts is liable to do just darn near anything.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 6, 2018)

There was a thread on cooking Brussels sprouts on facebook today. I almost sent a link to that Gologit guy just to piss him off. Sprouts are on of the items I almost always have in the refer. They go with everything and they make the house smell good. My absolute favorite sprouts were the ones dropped in the fields during harvest. My horse and I would graze on sprouts for hours. Quality time. Sprouts, Tapatio, and Coors light.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Does anyone have any pictures of some slash fires, I'm just saying .
I've got a few of some lot clearing/cleaning I did, but I'm expecting something in a bit larger proportions here.


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, I have one of cows hanging out by a smoking pile but I moved and I do not know which box the pictures are in. The cows are history except we shall never know what happened to one which took off into the woods and was not seen again. 

Make that 6 avalanche deaths in our fair state this winter.


----------



## Drptrch (Mar 7, 2018)

Erik


----------



## kcurbanloggers (Mar 7, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of some slash fires, I'm just saying .
> I've got a few of some lot clearing/cleaning I did, but I'm expecting something in a bit larger proportions here.



I’ll post the one of mine as soon as I get it going. It’s pretty huge. Maybe 60 yds^3


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## chipper1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Drptrch said:


> Erik


I almost put some small print in there, there's always that guy, most days his name is Erik .


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 7, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> View attachment 637721


That would be nice having something to shake the dirt off.
I figured you'd have some big piles/fires.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 7, 2018)

2dogs said:


> There was a thread on cooking Brussels sprouts on facebook today. I almost sent a link to that Gologit guy just to piss him off. Sprouts are on of the items I almost always have in the refer. They go with everything and they make the house smell good. My absolute favorite sprouts were the ones dropped in the fields during harvest. My horse and I would graze on sprouts for hours. Quality time. Sprouts, Tapatio, and Coors light.


Keep that up, I'm gonna start burning tires .


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok here we have pine knot the best form of it is a rotten pine stump beat loose and pulled out of the ground other forms are branch unions rotted leaving behind only the knot. It is full of turpentine harvest knock dirt off split and light with a match and wolla fire!


----------



## bitzer (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 7, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> That would be nice having something to shake the dirt off.
> I figured you'd have some big piles/fires.



I don't do much burning, as the PSCA has put the kabosh on it, and that one was on an iffy permit so i was keeping the fire as small as possible.

Normally though bigger is bettererr...


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 7, 2018)

Gologit said:


> Not even a banana slug? Anybody that actually likes  brussels sprouts is liable to do just darn near anything.


Hey, I like Brussel sprouts but not too keen on possum inerds and potted Armadillo


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 7, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey, I like Brussel sprouts but not too keen on possum inerds and potted Armadillo



Its a fact...

Armadillo's are the leading cause of Leprocy in the USA, the virus gets stuck in their scales...


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 8, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Its a fact...
> 
> Armadillo's are the leading cause of Leprocy in the USA, the virus gets stuck in their scales...


 Then I should be a leper Cause lawd knows I grabed at least 200 by the tail as a punk kid and I will tell you a fact I know for sure. If you got him by the tail and he is just half in his hole you won't be getting the guy out. I also was sorta mean as a kid to them but it was because they are blind and in the plowed fields they many times would run at you I kicked several in the kisser with pointed toe cowboy boots !


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 8, 2018)

Got any strange numb spots? or exter hard skin?


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 8, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> Then I should be a leper Cause lawd knows I grabed at least 200 by the tail as a punk kid and I will tell you a fact I know for sure. If you got him by the tail and he is just half in his hole you won't be getting the guy out. I also was sorta mean as a kid to them but it was because they are blind and in the plowed fields they many times would run at you I kicked several in the kisser with pointed toe cowboy boots !


It's only the 9banded armadillo that carry the disease.
Fairly hard to catch in general. That being said, I ain't licking one fer nuthin...


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 8, 2018)

2dogs said:


> I'm an adult leader and trainer in Boy Scouts.


As the father of 4boys, I have to go ahead and Thank you for doing that. Kids these days need all the guidance they can get! Will this thread influence your campfire curriculum and possibly increase their course load on the fundamentals of fire 101?


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 8, 2018)

2dogs said:


> There was a thread on cooking Brussels sprouts on facebook today. I almost sent a link to that Gologit guy just to piss him off. Sprouts are on of the items I almost always have in the refer. They go with everything and they make the house smell good. My absolute favorite sprouts were the ones dropped in the fields during harvest. My horse and I would graze on sprouts for hours. Quality time. Sprouts, Tapatio, and Coors light.


Sprouts good for startin fires? 
I know Coors light is good for watchin em...
H e ll I'd be a vegetarian if I could put a little fried chicken on my salad...


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 8, 2018)

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> It's only the 9banded armadillo that carry the disease.
> Fairly hard to catch in general. That being said, I ain't licking one fer nuthin...


You are right about it being tough to get em out of a hole if there halfway in! I had an Australian Shepherd that didn't have any front teeth due to grinding on the shell of the aforementioned halfway in the hole dillo(that sounded too much like a Chinese named sex toy) many nights at 2-3 am I have to go see what he's got and invariably its a furiously digging dillo and a dog that won't give up till he kills it..

I wonder if Leprosy is what finally did that dog in....


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 8, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Got any strange numb spots? or exter hard skin?


Lol yes but i'm getting old you know


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 8, 2018)

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> It's only the 9banded armadillo that carry the disease.
> Fairly hard to catch in general. That being said, I ain't licking one fer nuthin...


Kick KICK I said kick lol. ?Yeah we had them 9banded all over in the Red River Valley !


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 8, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> Kick KICK I said kick lol. ?Yeah we had them 9banded all over in the Red River Valley !


Kickin, Lickin, it's all Leprosy...

Their all over the White river valley to. Probably the same herd of Armadillos traveling from up here to down there...


----------



## KMatt (Mar 12, 2018)

2:1. Diesel:gas. Soak some finer fuel up wind. Wait a few minutes. Soak it again and light it. That’s always worked for me if it was an iffy to burn pile. But like has been, said dirt won’t burn. 

This pile was at most 12’ tall and about 1/4 acre in size.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 13, 2018)

KMatt said:


> 2:1. Diesel:gas. Soak some finer fuel up wind. Wait a few minutes. Soak it again and light it. That’s always worked for me if it was an iffy to burn pile. But like has been, said dirt won’t burn.
> 
> This pile was at most 12’ tall and about 1/4 acre in size.


That's what I'm talking about .
Looks larger than a .25 acre as that would be around 50x50', that looks almost a hundred long, but i can't see how deep, anyway.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 13, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> That's what I'm talking about .
> Looks larger than a .25 acre as that would be around 50x50', that looks almost a hundred long, but i can't see how deep, anyway.


An acre is 43,560 square feet or an area about 208' by 209'. A quarter acre is a little bigger than 100' by 100'.

I wish I could burn big piles like that but there are several air boards and fire districts than all seem to be the "lead" agency for any given parcel of land. (Virtually very business needs a permit from the air boards and periodic unannounced warrantless searches. If you refuse an air board inspection or request an appointment you can expect a SWAT team within minutes.) Fortunately for me Cal Fire is pretty easy to deal with. Same for the forest service.


----------



## KMatt (Mar 13, 2018)

Burned 3 more piles about like the one in the picture today. All burned well and we had an inch of rain two days ago.

Rarely ever do I get a permit to only burn piles. The piles are usually burned when the surrounding woods get burned which is usually every other year. What’s the most tough to get a permit for in this part of the world, Georgia, is a prescribed fire of more than 1,000 acres.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 17, 2018)

2dogs said:


> An acre is 43,560 square feet or an area about 208' by 209'. A quarter acre is a little bigger than 100' by 100'.
> 
> I wish I could burn big piles like that but there are several air boards and fire districts than all seem to be the "lead" agency for any given parcel of land. (Virtually very business needs a permit from the air boards and periodic unannounced warrantless searches. If you refuse an air board inspection or request an appointment you can expect a SWAT team within minutes.) Fortunately for me Cal Fire is pretty easy to deal with. Same for the forest service.


Your right, I knew it was around 208x208 .
I have some pretty big fires at the house for bon fire(15-25' tall), but don't often get to do large ones elsewhere so I like live vicariously .


----------



## Wow (Mar 27, 2018)

2dogs said:


> NO to burning used motor oil. This kind of advice, to violate federal law, is why I have Bwildered on my ignore list. Used motor oil MUST be disposed of properly (by returning oil to a collection point) and NEVER sprayed around the environment to save a few sheckles.
> 
> The same goes for burning tires! Patty I can't believe you would even mention picking out the steel belts. (Your punishment is to send me huckleberry cookies!)
> 
> There are legal, in certain circumstances, methods of getting your fire going. EZ-Fire gel as I mentioned above may be legal to use in your area. I think the faster the pile gets up to temperature and starts burning clean the better off but that is an uneducated guess.


I've used a can with diesel fuel stuffed with cotton rags. Stick it in the right place and light. Then lay dry stuff on top and let her burn. Works for me BUT, IF, a fire goes out,, I stop with the burn because Ive noticed mother nature knows best. One time I messed with a hard to start fire until it lit up. Then before I knew it the wind kicked up and tried to blow sparks into the hay meadow. Containing that fire was tough even with Fire Fighting training. Either she goes or we wait. Now,. On the farm I make several small piles instead of one big one. Most time I light them on the Lee side rather on the Windward side. Burning against the wind burns slower and less chance of fire getting out of control. A big bucket of water and a water soaked broom works wonders on grass fires. Cotton or Denim clothes, heavy boots gloves and hats help protect the body. We were taught to fight fire behind it or From the Black. Many times I've swept it back into the black with my wet broom. Good luck.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 27, 2018)

Stay posted, we gots us a DNR burn permit...

pile is stacked covered and waiting, green Fir and Cedar with lots of rain and snow lately... shan't be long now.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't know nuthin' about armored dillos, but I do know what you call a male leper soaking in a nice, warm bath...



Stew.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 27, 2018)

SliverPicker said:


> I don't know nuthin' about armored dillos, but I do know what you call a male leper soaking in a nice, warm bath...
> 
> Armored dildo?
> 
> Stew.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 4, 2018)

As promised


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2018)

You want to get the pile going good and hot so the smoke is "invisible". We called it "getting a good column" and if you can do that, you don't get smoked out as badly, and your neighbors might be more kindly. A burn boss would often be yelling about getting that column going whilst we crewmembers were torching off a unit. POUR THE FUEL ON IT. GET IT GOING GOOD N HOT!

One day I counted 6 mushroom clouds in an area NW of Morton. Those were broadcast burns-- not just piles.


----------



## JTM (Apr 13, 2018)

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> Kickin, Lickin, it's all Leprosy...
> 
> Their all over the White river valley to. Probably the same herd of Armadillos traveling from up here to down there...


I used to sneak up on them when I was a kid. Put both hands on them and my butt, balance my weight on my hands and ride them suckers. You can even sneak up on them and smack em but you better have your head out of the way because they jump straight up in the air.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 13, 2018)

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> Kickin, Lickin, it's all Leprosy...
> 
> Their all over the White river valley to. Probably the same herd of Armadillos traveling from up here to down there...


Not to be a **** head but Armadillo are a southern critter, so's ;I would suppose they moved up thar from down har


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 15, 2018)

Two more weeks and burn season is over here on the central Collyfornia coast. I have one more serious pile to burn.

Don't move here.


----------

